# Need help, need replacement 8" sub for Ford expedition



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello, a co-worker asked me about this today and I figured I would ask here. 

The guy has a 99 Ford Expedition with the factory rear 8" sub, I guess it's part of the Mach 1 system. I searched online and found this sub is an 8" 4 ohm and the factory amp puts out 85 watts to this sub.

Has anyone replaced this sub with an aftermarket one? Co-worker is looking for something to replace the stock sub and stay cheap. 

I found a 8" Kicker Comp 4 ohm on Crutchfield for $50 with free shipping, any idea if this one would work?

Thanks


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

We use to replace these pretty often when I worked as an installer. Shallow subs weren't around as much back then. If I remember correctly there is a big indentation behind the sub when u take it out. U might have to cut that part of the box and replace with a flat piece of mdf. If that makes sense. 
I would almost just suggest a shallow mount 8" and b done.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

recently we've done several with the Kenwood Excelon KFC-XW800F and they worked out great. 

when you pull the enclosure out of the vehicle, there are screws that hold the sub in from the front, and a big bolt that goes into the back of the magnet from the rear. remove the old sub and just hushmat the bolt-hole shut.
RF just introduced their shallow 8" sub, as a dual2ohm which can be ran in series as a 4ohm. I haven't tried one of these yet. I'm not sure if the overall diameter would fit or not. haven't tried one yet.


----------



## nitefury360 (May 6, 2012)

Adire audio koda 8s


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

the jbl gto804 would probably do well (if you have the depth) and it's petty cheap too.


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

Replace it with another factory sub?? why not? is the current 1 blown?


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Back in the day we used to drop JL 8IB4s into those all the time. Sounded pretty awesome in the factory enclosure and was a significant improvement over the factory sub.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure if the current speaker is blown, I did notice the surround is almost all gone.


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah well thats enough to cause alot of sound issues ,basicaly toasted . If it in an enclosure you might want to measure it and try and match a sub to it.
40-50 bucks at walmart get a 10 , sealed enclosure maybe a couple of screws if you dont have any some speaker wireand some velcro Should make a nice easy aftermarket upgrade to nearly any system . (Just a hought ).You can always use a nother suggestion given,nearly any thing should do much better than the current busted surround woofer thats ther now.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd try an Infinity Reference ($50?). When everything else is kept stock, there is no point to buy anything fancy as a replacement speaker.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I found 2 subs that I told him about, one was a cheap Pyramid from Parts Express for $17 and the other was a Kicker comp on sale for $49 from Crutchfield. We had to measure the depth of the stock speaker, which we did after work on Thursday and than I checked the specs of the 2 subs and I think either one will work. He'll probably go with the Pyramid, he isn't looking to spend much on it. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Crandis16 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have never done this. But most car companies don't focus on making good quality sound systems. 8" subs don't require a lot of volume. Personally I would make a small ported
Box for it, but if you want to use stock enclosure. Then I suggest getting dimensions of enclosure and finding a sub to fit or picking a sub and changing dimensions of enclosure to make it fit.


----------

